# Favorite cookware (+made-in)



## mgslee08 (Jul 30, 2020)

Recently I’ve been seeing ads from made-in, where respected chefs are promoting their product. But hearing about what kind of knives a lot of chefs use, I’m taking this with a heavy grain of salt.

That being said:
1) has anybody used made-in cookware, and of so, what has your experience been?
2) what are your favorite pots & pans (budget-friendly or not), and who makes them?

I’m not necessarily looking for recs, more just curious about people’s opinions. Heck, do most people here even care that much?


----------



## parbaked (Jul 30, 2020)

I am going to try the saute and 2 QT sauce pans to replace some All Clad that don't like induction.
I think they look good for the price. Made in France.

I otherwise use a mix of All Clad, Le Creuset, Mauiel carbon and stainless yukihiras.
I got rid of everything aluminum and teflon or otherwise coated...


----------



## BillHanna (Jul 30, 2020)

Can you tell us about the yukihira? Handles or pliers?


----------



## parbaked (Jul 30, 2020)

With handles from MTC Kitchen.
Next time I’m in Japan I’m buying a set with pliers.


----------



## Bobby2shots (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm heading toward getting a new induction range in the near future, so I decided to lay the groundwork and buy quite a bit of induction-capable cookware in the last year or so. I started with a few 12" All-Clad skillets,,,, then bought a 10 piece All-Clad set,,,, added a 12" non-stick All-Clad skillet,,,,, a 4qt. covered pot also from All-Clad,,a 3qt. LeCreuset stainless-steel saucier,,,, two Le Creuset Dutch ovens (7.5qt. and 5qt. round),,,, a 3.5qt. Le Creuset braiser,,,, two Staub Dutch ovens (oval and round),,,, two Staub pie plates (9" and 11"),,,,and three Le Creuset stoneware vessels with lids (square, oval, and rectangular),,,, plus a large Fissler pressure-cooker. I also managed to pick up a pretty decent baker's rack at Costco's online store,,which stores everything listed here, except the large Fissler pressure-cooker. I went with cherry-red for the LeCreuset enamelled cast-iron cookware, and the same color for the LeCreuset stoneware. My Staub pie-plates are almost the same color, and the Staub dutch-ovens are dark green, which Staub refers to as "Basil". My large oval Le Creuset covered stoneware vessel is in Caribean Blue, which has recently been discontinued. I also picked up a few NordicWare baking sheets,,,muffin pans, loaf pans, etc. and to complement the bakeware, I also bought an Ankarsrum mixer (from Sweden) for preparing my dough. After all that,,Covid-19 has kinda put a stop to having guests over for dinner so it'll be a while before I get around to using any of those.


----------



## rickbern (Aug 4, 2020)

I can’t speak for the rest of these sharpies, but I care very much about pans in my kitchen. I’ve been buying some smaller pieces lately as my cooking has changed during the pandemic. Not too many large dinners lately.

I just bought my second fissler saute pan, it’s a German brand. I think they’re just the bees knees. I have a demeyere skillet in 24 and 28 cm sizes but I more often use carbon steel for non acidic high heat purposes. I also have a 28 cm mauviel copper sauté that’s, um, imposing. Not that comfortable honestly.

I’ve had cuisinart multiclad skillets and sauté pans. If I wasn’t curious about other brands and tiny quality differences I’d have been very happy with them. And I’d still be using a Mac chef’s knife too. 

Haven’t used made in. Demeyere and Fissler are pretty heavy compared to things like all clad and I think made in is along the lines of all clads design ethos. I really like the heavy weight even cooking yet still responsive enough performance I’m getting from those two brands.


----------



## Michi (Aug 4, 2020)

rickbern said:


> I just bought my second fissler saute pan, it’s a German brand. I think they’re just the bees knees.


Seconded!

I have a Fissler fry pan that is over thirty years old, and will probably outlast me. They are expensive, but absolutely worth it.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 26, 2021)

The algorithm moved on from shilling questionable knives today.

Now the Facebook algorithm is pushing "Made In" Carbon steel pans at me... About $90 US for a 12" saute pan. I've been using an All Clad SS/Al/SS straight sided saute with cover for 30 years. Wouldn't mind another large saute pan to leave in the breakroom kitchen at our business, don't want to spend $200 for a pan some employee might wreck.


Anyone got experience with "Made In"? I recall the verdict on that brand of knives was they were useable but not the best tools available for their prices.









Carbon Steel Frying Pans | 8" 10" and 12" Inch | Made In


Our award-winning Blue Carbon Steel Frying Pans are stick resistant, designed for use with stovetops, ovens, grills, & open flame, and will last forever. Shop now!



madeincookware.com


----------



## rickbern (Feb 26, 2021)

For carbon steel the French pans are cheaper and great. Got a matfer bouregart that size it’s only $55



https://www.amazon.com/Matfer-Bourgeat-062005-Frying-8-Inch/dp/B000KENOTK/ref=sr_1_2?crid=179CSIU08UT3S&dchild=1&keywords=matfer%2Bbourgeat%2Bblack%2Bsteel%2Bfrying%2Bpan&qid=1614368665&sprefix=Matfer%2B%2Caps%2C191&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 26, 2021)

Thanks, pretty much what I figured. Virtually anything shilled on Facebook is at the very least overpriced and over hyped, unless it's just an outright con.


----------



## btbyrd (Feb 26, 2021)

What are your employees going to do that would wreck an All Clad Saute pan? Why can the same employees be allowed to use cookware that can rust and requires some (minor) special care? In any case, I wouldn't want a carbon pan to be my only option to cook in. Something nonreactive would be a more flexible choice and be easier to clean and care for.


----------



## rickbern (Feb 26, 2021)

btbyrd said:


> What are your employees going to do that would wreck an All Clad Saute pan? Why can the same employees be allowed to use cookware that can rust and requires some (minor) special care? In any case, I wouldn't want a carbon pan to be my only option to cook in. Something nonreactive would be a more flexible choice and be easier to clean and care for.


Asking the right question


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 26, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Asking the right question


Indeed-

Yes, it would be more likely for an ignorant/uncaring person to corrode a Carbon steel pan than dammage an SS surfaced pan by neglect.

I don't think I'd leave my All Clad where someone else had access regardless... Old friends, they might just disappear?

I'm as also getting spammed with ads for All Clad SS/Al/SS pan analogues by another brand, "360 cookware", allegedly USA made, advertising is heavily "greenwashed", prices are- Equal to All Clad?!









360 Cookware


Taste a Difference In Your Food. Handcrafted In America. Shop 360 Today!




www.360cookware.com


----------



## MowgFace (Feb 26, 2021)

I’m also mostly All Clad MC2 here with a couple of the “Recycled” All Clads I bought my Girlfriend before we moved in together. I actually bought @parbaked ’s All Clad MC2 Wok when he was upgrading! LeCreuset Dutch ovens, Misen Non-stock and Misen Carbon Steel, BK Black Steel


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 26, 2021)

rickbern said:


> For carbon steel the French pans are cheaper and great. Got a matfer bouregart that size it’s only $55
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Matfer-Bourgeat-062005-Frying-8-Inch/dp/B000KENOTK/ref=sr_1_2?crid=179CSIU08UT3S&dchild=1&keywords=matfer%2Bbourgeat%2Bblack%2Bsteel%2Bfrying%2Bpan&qid=1614368665&sprefix=Matfer%2B%2Caps%2C191&sr=8-2&th=1



Followed your recommendation on the Carbon steel, went up a couple of sizes to the 14 1/8" version, STILL cheaper than the "Made In" pan.

I'll figure out what to leave out for the kids to play with later, this baby is going to be MINE.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Feb 26, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Thanks, pretty much what I figured. Virtually anything shilled on Facebook is at the very least overpriced and over hyped, unless it's just an outright con.



Made In's stainless cookware is very good and is my go-to. That said, I have no doubt their carbon stuff is good quality but I don't buy it. It's thinner than I like, don't care for the handle and I think the price is too high. Made In's schtick is lower price due to no middle man but I don't see that translating to this line.



Bert2368 said:


> Followed your recommendation on the Carbon steel, went up a couple of sizes to the 14 1/8" version, STILL cheaper than the "Made In" pan.
> 
> I'll figure out what to leave out for the kids to play with later, this baby is going to be MINE.



All my carbon steel is Matfer Bourgeat. Really like it. That 14" will be a monster!


----------



## rickbern (Feb 27, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Followed your recommendation on the Carbon steel, went up a couple of sizes to the 14 1/8" version, STILL cheaper than the "Made In" pan.
> 
> I'll figure out what to leave out for the kids to play with later, this baby is going to be MINE.


Bert

this is a decent 12” stainless skillet. Bought one for my son a few years back. It’s cheaper on Amazon I think. 





__





MCP22-30HN


The Cuisinart® MultiClad Pro Triple Ply Stainless Cookware 12'' Skillet with Helper Handle is an essential in every kitchen. Find product details, ratings and availability.




www.cuisinart.com


----------



## rickbern (Feb 27, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> Followed your recommendation on the Carbon steel, went up a couple of sizes to the 14 1/8" version, STILL cheaper than the "Made In" pan.
> 
> I'll figure out what to leave out for the kids to play with later, this baby is going to be MINE.


Yeah, my largest size is the 36cm/14”. These pans are like knives, different sizes are needed for different dishes. I have a 24, a 30 and the 36. Good range of sizes. If I cut a chicken into pieces and was looking to sauté it, I’d definitely reach for the 36.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 27, 2021)

rickbern said:


> Bert
> 
> this is a decent 12” stainless skillet. Bought one for my son a few years back. It’s cheaper on Amazon I think.
> 
> ...




I see next year's model has a lid too! Same price?!



https://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-MCP22-30HCN-MultiClad-Skillet-12-Inch/dp/B00NAU8L76/ref=asc_df_B00NAU8L76/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167126565975&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=12659443037804626212&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1016367&hvtargid=pla-272871950306&psc=1


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 27, 2021)

For carbon, it's hard to go better than Matfer Bourgeat, and they are relatively cheap. Carbon and cast iron are similar in that there's really very little benefit in spending more: Lodge cast iron is cheap and perfectly functional. Spendng 10x as much will not get you better performance.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 28, 2021)

mgslee08 said:


> Heck, do most people here even care that much?


I think some care a lot, others not as strongly...

One issue is that frying pans, woks, and similar items are sitting directly on the heat source, food sits directly on the pan, and the cooking methods with them are often very hands-on; therefore, the pan has "a lot of work to do": transmitting the heat quickly and evenly, not warping under adverse conditions, being efficient to lift and move, having the right surface shape for flipping or tossing food, being able to transfer straight to the oven, and so on. It's hard to not care about those things, or at least some of them.

When it's for boiling, or for only the oven, requirements are often less stringent and people don't need to care quite as much. Saucepans used for literal making of sauce get a little bit like frying pans, in that the toughness and the evenness of heating can help in reducing the chance of burning the sauce, withstanding constant stirring, needs to be easy to handle, etc.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 28, 2021)

mgslee08 said:


> Heck, do most people here even care that much?



Anyone who cooks frequently cares. 

A hardware store owner I knew a long time ago told me that he just showed customers where things were and then left guys alone in front of the tools. They nearly always bought the best ones they could afford...


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 2, 2021)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> All my carbon steel is Matfer Bourgeat. Really like it. That 14" will be a monster!



THIS is a pan... Yes, I read the specs. Holding it in your hands tells you something more.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 2, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> THIS is a pan... Yes, I read the specs. Holding it in your hands tells you something more.View attachment 116493
> View attachment 116494
> View attachment 116495



Hope you love it!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 2, 2021)

French made Cuisinart French Classic line are reasonably cheap, feel good in hand and have great heat transfer characteristics (better than my copper core All Clad's).


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 2, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> French made Cuisinart French Classic line are reasonably cheap


I wouldn't call them inexpensive, but I have one little saucepan from that line and it seems very well made.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Mar 3, 2021)

Just got this beast, 50cm (20") of De Buyer steel (and his little brother 40cm too). Can't say enough about it, I was very impressed when I tried it out for the first time. Now I know what they mean when they say... "Once you go black (carbon), you never go back!".


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Mar 3, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> I wouldn't call them inexpensive, but I have one little saucepan from that line and it seems very well made.


Compared to my All Clad's I think they're cheap. But you got to shop around, prices vary greatly. I usually pick up deals on Ebay or sales on Amazon, usually paying $30-70 per piece depending on size. Best deals were a 3L saucepan and non-stick 10" frying pan combo for $60 and another 3L saucepan with Bain Marie for about same price.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 15, 2021)

Corradobrit1 said:


> French made Cuisinart French Classic line are reasonably cheap, feel good in hand and have great heat transfer characteristics (better than my copper core All Clad's).



This arrived at the workshop today-




It's a bit deeper than my 30 YO All Clad, will give it a test run soon.


----------



## coxhaus (Mar 15, 2021)

Bert2368 said:


> This arrived at the workshop today-View attachment 118400
> 
> 
> It's a bit deeper than my 30 YO All Clad, will give it a test run soon.



I like the size as I have a US made Viking which is the same size. It is a good size for me as a sauce pan since we are a small household nowadays.

Your table saw top looks really nice, mine is an old Unisaw and looks old.


----------



## Bert2368 (Mar 16, 2021)

I like the depth, with the All Clad, it would saute more veges/meat than it would safely hold as finished sauce- Should be less spills with a bit more "freeboard".

Give your a table saw top some love with a rust eraser brick (or even an orbital sander if it's been a long time) and a coat of Johnson's paste wax, it will thank you... The wood slides like glass after.


----------



## valdim (Mar 23, 2021)

Just took this one today and prepared risotto in it.
Excellent and fast heat distribution.
Silit.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 25, 2021)

Another one added to the stable.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 26, 2021)

That looks remarkably like what might happen if someone said "What if we made basically the same pans as a very famous brand, except we use handles that aren't a silly shape?"


----------



## coxhaus (Apr 3, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> That looks remarkably like what might happen if someone said "What if we made basically the same pans as a very famous brand, except we use handles that aren't a silly shape?"



You mean like this one?


----------



## tcmx3 (Apr 3, 2021)

I dont find the all-clad handles that bad.

Still, after trying nearly everything, my kitchen is now mostly Demeyere, Le Creuset and Stargazer. I will say when I feel the need to be a bit torturous to a piece of cookware, I still pull out the all-clad 12" d3.


----------

